
Show HN: Quire – Snap your ideas and accomplish them with your team - shuheng
https://quire.io/blog/p/Snap-your-ideas-Introducing-Quire-for-iOS.html
======
kachhalimbu
That's pretty neat UI. My #1 complaint with using trello for quick task list
is inability to grab a photo and attaching to the card. I think it is much
faster to achieve than writing it down. Especially given I live in foreign
country and it is much easier to show a photo of an item to local vendors than
trying to recall how to pronounce the name of it.

~~~
shuheng
We see where you're coming from, and we couldn't emphasize more on how
important it is to be able to instantly turn something into text or images and
attach them to a task (or card in Trello's case).

It's like what people say, "A photo is worth 1000 words."

------
brudgers
Previous submission of Quire:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9459484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9459484)

Curious how the app has changed since then.

~~~
shuheng
Quire has changed a lot in the past year, not to mention its UI and
functionality that were made simpler but richer, and the brand-new iOS app is
one of our newest achievements.

You can follow us on Twitter
([https://twitter.com/quire_io](https://twitter.com/quire_io)) for more of our
recent updates.

~~~
brudgers
My apologies for not having a Twitter account.

~~~
wingerlang
I wonder if there is some email service that can follow accounts for you and
give you updates without the need for a Twitter account.

~~~
shuheng
If there's such a service, Twitter, FaceBook and the like probably won't be
this happy today. :P

------
tmillsclare
Interesting concept, I have never seen this before. I currently use another
task management tool to manage my household tasks, being able to take a photo
and turn it into a task would come in very useful.

Is it free?

~~~
shuheng
Happy to know it'd be helpful to you. It'd surely come in handy when you see
something that's inspiring!

And yes, it is free.

Right now, our focus is on making Quire more awesome, rather than thinking
about the pricing.

Even when we have a pricing plan, whatever you’re still using will continue to
be free.

------
kidoptcus
This reminds me of Instagram that captures the images whenever I want wherever
I want. Why bother use it when we've got it?

~~~
shuheng
It's more than capturing the images at the moment. It's about turning your
ideas, whether they're words or images, into tasks that are doable, and
traceable.

Of course, it's great that you have ideas and have got them down. But that's
not enough! Having your dreams come true still need plan and actions.

